# Need help picking my first handgun out



## Juggernautt888 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm turning 21 next month and want to pick up my first handgun. 
The one I liked the feel of was the sig sauer p250 long slide 9mm. But the only thing that concerns me is that its DAO. 
I also like the EAA wittness 9mm steel compact. 
My budget is around the $600- $700 range. Any suggestions for my first gun ? and I would prefer it be 9mm, I have always liked the feel of that caliber.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Look at the CZ product line. They are a real quality gun across their entire product line. 
Another sleeper in the market is the Stoeger Cougar. Look up the history and you'll see why. I had one and it NEVER failed. The finish was extremely durable.
The Ruger SR9 (the SR9c is really flexable if you go CCW) is also a very high value gun and like all Rugers, you'll never wear it out and it has very good after market support and a strong forum.

Happy looking! It's a huge market!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a good list also. PX4's are a bargain as well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Why would you be concerned about DAO pistols? All of my carry guns are DAO's, though frankly the M&P Smith's are hybrids and are technically of a SAO design. DAO's make excellent carry guns because you get the same trigger action for each and every shot, unlike a DA which has a heavier and almost always a longer pull for the first shop. And many DAO's have no externally settable safeties to worry about. You just "pull and pull" (pull the gun and pull the trigger).

I would suggest that you attend a major gun show where you can handle a variety of different pistols, and revolvers, to see which ones fit the best in your hand and are natural feeling to you. Make a list of this handguns then try to locate ranges that rent guns so that you can fire as many on your list as possible in order to narrow down your candidates. You will reach a point where you will know which gun, or guns, is the best choice for your specific wants, needs, and requirements.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Why would you be concerned about DAO pistols? All of my carry guns are DAO's, though frankly the M&P Smith's are hybrids and are technically of a SAO design. DAO's make excellent carry guns because you get the same trigger action for each and every shot, unlike a DA which has a heavier and almost always a longer pull for the first shop. And many DAO's have no externally settable safeties to worry about. You just "pull and pull" (pull the gun and pull the trigger).
> 
> I would suggest that you attend a major gun show where you can handle a variety of different pistols, and revolvers, to see which ones fit the best in your hand and are natural feeling to you. Make a list of this handguns then try to locate ranges that rent guns so that you can fire as many on your list as possible in order to narrow down your candidates. You will reach a point where you will know which gun, or guns, is the best choice for your specific wants, needs, and requirements.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Concur.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There is no substitute for trying out guns and picking the one that you shoot the best. But, on the other hand, if you can't do that or don't want to wait, all of the major manufacturers make good products. For a first handgun that will get a lot of range time, go with a full sized platform with at least a 4" barrel. My personal recommendation would be to buy a proven handgun, used, and spend the leftover money for practice ammo and good hearing protection. If you have a proper grip and good fundamentals, the chambering doesn't matter that much. Expect to find something you think you will like better than your first gun after, say, a thousand practice rounds. By that time you should be able to consistently hit what you aim at and you may think something else will improve your ability.

Personally, I have tried one or two of every size and weight, and I like none of them much better than any of the others - I just have different moods and seem to adjust which one to shoot according to them. Here are a few that I remember having fired enough to know that they are consistently good handguns:


XD45 - I've shot most of the other models and they have all been very good
CZ-75B - CZ's of any stripe are of good quality and accurate, in my experience
M&P (S&W) - I would have bought one when they came out, but the early models had crappy triggers
Glock (any of them will shoot well and probably last a lifetime)
Springfield 1911 - Almost any quality 1911 is a great range gun
Ruger SR-9 (I didn't really like it, but it seemed fairly well made and accurate enough)
EAA Witness (CZ clone, but a pretty good one for the price)
Almost any S&W or Ruger revolver


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Go with a XDM 3.8 9mm or Glock 19


----------



## Juggernautt888 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies, Whats the best 1911 for the money ? and would the S&W M&P series of handguns be better than the sig sauer p250 ?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Juggernautt888 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies, Whats the best 1911 for the money ? and would the S&W M&P series of handguns be better than the sig sauer p250 ?


Both of your questions are pretty much a matter of opinion. As long as you buy a quality 1911, it's going to come down to how that particular gun works for you. Springfield Armory, Ruger, Kimber, Rock Island, Para Ordnance... Any one of these would serve you well.

Now one question which really needs to be answered is this. To what purpose is your new gun going to be tasked? If it is to be for self defense, reliability is the most important factor. If it is a range gun, then you have more wiggle room. But for defensive purposes, make sure that gun you select is as close to 100% reliability as possible. FWIW, my primary carry gun is one of my gen3 Glock 23's, though for the past 11 days, I have been carrying my gen3 Glock 19. I do have three centerfire M&P's and they do live in my carry stable, along with some other guns. But nearly always, what accompanies me when I leave my home is one of those Glocks I just mentioned.

As for the M&P vs the Sig Sauer P250, I have no opinion here because I have never handled, much less shot, the P250. I would strongly suggest that you try your best to shoot these two guns, side by side if possible, to see which one is better for you.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I love the Colt Series 70 1911, but it runs about $1000. The Springfield GI model is a very good version and is in your price range. 

I've never shot the P250, but I really like the M&P series of pistols. I agree with the SB, you should shoot them side by side to get a true comparison for you. Sig makes a really fine pistol! I carry the Glock 19 Gen4, and I love it, but you need to try as many as you can to find your best fit.


----------



## Juggernautt888 (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't intend on using this gun as a ccw. I'm just going to use this gun for the shooting range and target practice around my house. That being said, if I ever had to use it for defense I would still like it to be a reliable gun that doesn't Jam every 5 seconds.There's also no place around here I can rent these guns to try them out. Lastly, I know that glock is very reliable, but I've never liked the feel of them in my hand


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

You will like the feel of a CZ 75, plus it is super accurate! :smt1099


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I would stick with the quality brands already mentioned. Just realize your first probably won't be your last. They tend to accumulate.


----------



## Juggernautt888 (Jul 9, 2014)

Went to the gun store today and held the ruger sr9 and m&p9. I really liked the feel of both of these guns. Between these two, what is the pros and cons ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Juggernautt888 said:


> Went to the gun store today and held the ruger sr9 and m&p9. I really liked the feel of both of these guns. Between these two, what is the pros and cons ?


I haven't owned either one, but along with anyone who has on the forum that may chime in, Youtube is a great place to search for pro and con opinions without you actually shooting the pistols yourself which is preferred but not always possible..


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

denner said:


> I haven't owned either one, but along with anyone who has on the forum that may chime in, Youtube is a great place to search for pro and con opinions without you actually shooting the pistols yourself which is preferred but not always possible..


M&P9 is a top tier gun. The Ruger is a shelf below that. I would do a little research to see what professionals use, then figure out which one of those are best for you. HK, Sig, Glock, FN, S&W, Beretta, CZ, Colt, Springfield just to name the mainline. Most of these will be in your price range, and I would stick with them. Now, if you do not plan to carry as you stated, the Ruger is a fine range gun. Ruger makes a really solid gun, especially revolvers, so if you're looking only for a range gun and home defense, give it a shot. If you want to carry and use it to defend your life on the street...I would stick with one of those mentioned above.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a fan of Ruger except their revolvers (like tanks)... for your intended purpose I would recommend the M&P Pro in 9mm. It has a 5" barrel for extreme accuracy, great sights for quick acquisition of targets or threats and holds 18+1. Great range or competition handgun that works equally well for home defense. Well balanced and durable, the M&P Pro series also offers an enhanced trigger that breaks clean. Check em' out.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Not a fan of Ruger except their revolvers (like tanks)... for your intended purpose I would recommend the M&P Pro in 9mm. It has a 5" barrel for extreme accuracy, great sights for quick acquisition of targets or threats and holds 18+1. Great range or competition handgun that works equally well for home defense. Well balanced and durable, the M&P Pro series also offers an enhanced trigger that breaks clean. Check em' out.


Could not agree more! BTW, TAP is a cop, so I would listen to what he has to say about guns.


----------



## Juggernautt888 (Jul 9, 2014)

Do you think the pro series is worth the extra money over the regular m&p9 ? Because the 500 range sounds better then the 700 price tag for the pro.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The M&P 9 Pro Series also comes in a 4.25" barrel. I have one of those and it is very accurate and an excellent shooter. Very reliable as long as you keep it clean, including the magazines, and a lot of fun to shoot. I would go with the M&P myself. The only downside of the M&P is their loaded chamber indicator. You can't use it in the dark, unlike Glock, Kahr, Beretta 92 series, or Taurus 92 series.

Still, the M&P has among the best ergonomics and general feel of any of the popular pistols out there. I have over 4000 rounds through my M&P Pro and it just works.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Juggernautt888 said:


> Do you think the pro series is worth the extra money over the regular m&p9 ? Because the 500 range sounds better then the 700 price tag for the pro.


In answer to this, the 4.25" Pro Series gets you Novak night sights, front and rear, and a better trigger feel. If you don't care about the night sights just go for a basic M&P 9 and install the Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block). That little gem makes a huge difference in the smoothness and feel of the trigger. For range work, instead of the Apex USB, install the Apex DCAEK but keep the factory OEM trigger spring instead of the trigger spring that comes with this kit. That makes the best M&P trigger you can get. Almost 1911-like in its break.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> In answer to this, the 4.25" Pro Series gets you Novak night sights, front and rear, and a better trigger feel. If you don't care about the night sights just go for a basic M&P 9 and install the Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block). That little gem makes a huge difference in the smoothness and feel of the trigger. For range work, instead of the Apex USB, install the Apex DCAEK but keep the factory OEM trigger spring instead of the trigger spring that comes with this kit. That makes the best M&P trigger you can get. Almost 1911-like in its break.


I will back this up. You can get decent night sights and the trigger spring for less than you can buy the Pro in some cases. Just price check, but to be honest, although NS are nice, you can do without them just fine. It is better to have a gun that works with standard sites than it is to wait for a gun with NS, IMHO.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I will back this up. You can get decent night sights and the trigger spring for less than you can buy the Pro in some cases. Just price check, but to be honest, although NS are nice, you can do without them just fine. It is better to have a gun that works with standard sites than it is to wait for a gun with NS, IMHO.


Night sights are a toss up. If one lives in a dark area and/or keeps their house really dark at night while sleeping, then they have a distinct advantage. My M&P 9 Pro 4.25" came with standard with night sights and their patridge configuration is good for this gun (right height and right amount of light escaping past the front post to the rear notch). Since I never focus on the lamps (the little dots) in the sights in lighted conditions, they pose no problem to me.


----------



## Juggernautt888 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help. I've decided on the regular M&P9. Ill make another thread or respond back on this one once I purchase it.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Not to start a brand war. I really like the Shield for what it is. A very good concealable handgun. But everytime I hear you need the pro model or an Apex trigger kit. I am glad I carry my Ruger SR. The fact they don't go after police contracts doesn't mean it will not function as a personal defense weapon. On the last 1000 rounds I shoot over the last 9 months. I have not had a single failure. If I was recommending a gun for carry purposes I would add the Ruger to any list.


----------

